# Holy Bands!



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm shooting 1 1/4" TBG flat bands on an OTT slingshot. The left band has developed a small hole or slit about the middle of the band. Out of curiosity, I continued to sling about 50 more marbles to see if it affected it, got larger or broke. None of the above happened. Good sense would dictate that I change the bands and not risk continuing to shoot with the holy bands. But curiosity and thriftiness dictates that I continue and see how long that band will last.

Should I change bands or continue the experiment. Anyone have an answer based on personal experience rather than the usual "I Think" or "I would" ???????????


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

When my concentration shifts from the shot to the bands I change the bands.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

You can experiment but you will get data that are relevant for this specific hole/slit only - some other slit will on a different setup will probably behave differently - the first one can be long lasting, the second one can be short lasting etc. and your data will not be able to tell you about, or, to predict the behavior of some other hole..

The problem of bands with a crack or so and whether to continue shooting them or not has been discussed here few times and always without definite answer - the shooter himself/herself decides whether to go on or not.

I myself first used to stop using such bands immediately; then, after seeing here in the forum that some people continue to use them until they snap I started to do the same; and what happened? I shot in front of a friend to show him my slingshot or so and the bands snapped in the very moment of my release and I hit and damaged a piece of his furniture that was in his garden so I reverted to my old behavior - as soon as I notice the crack I take that band off and use it for tying.

What I want to say is that the question of whether to go on or not with these is personal and has to do with how much risk one person is ready to take when knowing that in the long run there will be at least one nasty band that will nastily snap in an unwanted moment and ruin your reputation, make damage or harm you or other persons, bring embarrassment etc.

It is the same thing that probably most kids went trough in some point in their lives - for how long can I bend this ruler until it snaps? Well, some kids stop before the ruler snaps, some kids learn that the ruler snaps, well, when it snaps and all in the light of various rulers that have different "snapping" characteristics and our mentalities, risk-taking appetites and ALL possible combinations of these.

I hope that this answer satisfies you request: "Anyone have an answer based on personal experience rather than the usual "I Think" or "I would"

cheers,

jazz


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have never had a band to develop a hole anywhere but near the forks or pouch, usually due to stacking and fork impact. They proceeded to tear as same as a nick in the side of the band and eventually tore across the width. If the hole/slit is parallel to the length of the band, it is probably a manufacturing defect. Following the band, I can't see it as a pressing issue. So my conclusion would be to be careful but not unduly concerned. I would be interested in how long it lasts, but my money is on a break at the pouch first.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Mr. Nice said:


> When my concentration shifts from the shot to the bands I change the bands.


So true.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Answers much appreciated. The slit is running length ways of the band. I have not measured it but from just eying it the tiny slit is just about in the exact middle of the band and half way between the fork and pouch. I have plenty of other slingshots to shoot and extra bands, but like Flipgun I too am curious about how long that band will hold up and last. I put 50 more shots through it and no noticeable changes. I'll proceed with caution and safety glasses just to satisfy my/our curiosity. In the morning, I will continue until something breaks or comes untied.

P.S. Shooting outside and out of harms way of windows, vehicles and other breakable objects of course;


----------



## coco (Sep 12, 2017)

I did the same yesterday when one of the bands started to chip, but continued shooting cause I had about 10 balls left in my pocket. First 5-6 shots with the chipped band ware the most accurate. But then it really weared off and the final shots ware crap. I think one of the bands chips because it's more tension on it than on the other. So they tend to equalize themselves. But this equilibrum situation doesn't last long because the chipped bands continue to tear. So my conclusion is that if a band starts to tear, you can shoot a few shots more with it, but after that the accuracy changes because one band will be stronger than the other.


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

I had experienced this on 3 sets, I believe it is caused by overstretching the bands or close to the limit. This stop happening when I start using longer bands but never stretch them over 450%.

I replaced them asap just to avoid accidents or fork hits.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Change bands soon as I see an imperfection. Their so cheap it's not worth getting smacked in the melon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree with Cjw, change, that’s what I do, and did last week.


----------



## Mick8535 (Nov 18, 2017)

I think it's as much a mental thing as an "actual" thing.... but I'm a noob, what do I know?

No really, how many things in life drive us nuts that most likely woul'nt drive someone else nuts? In terms your query being related to a psychological phenomenon, I would say that its interesting to note how you respond/react to a hole in your band. Put seven people in a room and give them the same dillemma, chances are there will be three or four different ideas -- and at least two of these people will argue their point that they are right about it.

In the work I do as a social worker and therapist, often we don't try to give someone an answer to their question, or to solve the probem, but instead we invoke a "mindful" take on it and ask ILLUMINATING questions. Sometimes its not the outcome that is important, but the questions, ...the journey itself. :wave:


Can you "be with" this small hole? If so does it make you uncomfortable, or are you fine with it?
If the hole could talk to you, what do you think it would say to you, Jolly?
Would its voice be small like alvin the chipmunk, or would it boom, like The Hulk's?
How big would the hole have to be before you didn't have to wonder if you need to change the band or not?


If you don't change the band, will it drive your mind crazy thinking about it, like if the zippper of your jeans was broken in public?
Yes, but would you be okay with that if your shirt tail covered it, and no one else knew?
What would your slingshot want you to do?
Have you asked it?
Etc etc ... 

(I'm being facetious, btw, if you can't tell. ) :banghead:

Seriously though, its interesting to note our mental processes about things.

Me? I would notice how much it takes my mind away from the shooting or if it doesn't.

Mick \0/


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Mick8535 said:


> I think it's as much a mental thing as an "actual" thing.... but I'm a noob, what do I know?
> 
> No really, how many things in life drive us nuts that most likely woul'nt drive someone else nuts? In terms your query being related to a psychological phenomenon, I would say that its interesting to note how you respond/react to a hole in your band. Put seven people in a room and give them the same dillemma, chances are there will be three or four different ideas -- and at least two of these people will argue their point that they are right about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Just went out to feed the horse his morning flake of alfalfa hay. As always, I get in a few rounds with the slingshot before I come back inside. It is warm out this morning at 25 when I woke up but is already up to about 34. I shot another 50 rounds of 3/8 steel with those bands and no noticeable changes. My accuracy is improving however since I seem to be concentrating on the target so much more and because I am shooting more rounds at a time than usual. I'm having to make a mental effort to look at the target instead of the hole in the band as it grows when I pull back and stretch it out. My eye is drawn to the hole in the band but forcing myself to look straight down the V in the center of the fork to the target and I've scored more hits than I was getting before.So that is about 100 more rounds since I noticed the hole in the band.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Another 50 rounds with no changes in accuracy or increase in size of the slit.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I check my bands regularly and then every 5-10 shots after I notice a tear developing. If the tear is moving quickly I swap them out right away. A pin hole or small abrasion doesn't usually move as fast as a tear on the outer edge of the bands so I have got a couple hundred extra shots before having to swap them out, with no loss of accuracy that I could see. I agree that if its distracting the shooter then it should just be replaced.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

When I notice a tear in one of the bands I feel it's time to change them. I'm not so concerned about safety, especially in the winter when I'm wearing clothing that protects me. I'm more concerned with my mind and whether I'm focused on the process of firing the shot. I'll probably never be a good shot but my previous training as a serious rifle shooter has taught me that every shot should follow the process I've developed to fire a consistently good shot.

I enjoy shooting a slingshot and I enjoy the consistency that comes with following my shot process every shot. In fact, I don't really care whether I hit anything or not as long as I am relaxed and consistent while I shoot. I know most people are more concerned with accuracy but that is their game and I'm happy for them.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Another 50 + shots and the band is holding up with no change in accuracy. The hole is a little bit larger and will continue to grow but still would like to see how long it holds out or how long before I have the good sense to change bands.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

That set of bands is still holding up and shooting well. Probably time to call it quits and put a new set of bands on it. Just wanted to know how long a band set with a little hole could hold out. Someone mentioned that it was most likely caused by a defect in the TBG.

Left my Ooak Forge slingshot with a knife maker to put scales on it. Got it back this morning. It is a red aluminum slingshot with black band attachments. He scaled the grips with black ebony and mahogany spacers. Wow does it look nice. Interesting thing is that he shot said he shot it a number of times and the bands both now have holes in them about mid length between the forks and pouch. One band has one hole and the other has two holes in it. The bands appear to be Simple Shot Black. At least they are identical to the bands that came with a couple of Simple Shot slingshots I bought.

Two different slingshots with two different makers of bands and both have developed holes. The slingshot with the black bands had only about 40 rounds through it when I left it with the knife maker. The holes in those bands are big enough that I'm not going to risk continuing to shoot them. The TBG bands are showing no signs of weakness but still this should not happen. I have not had this happen with any other bands I've shot over the past eight months.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Sometimes stuff happens when it wants too instead of on the schedule we have planned. I've never had holes in the center of a band. I've had them tear at the pouch and at or near the connection to the the fork. Of course, the next band to fail may be due to a hole in the center of the band. JR can do all the science experiments he wants but I don't think it proves anything. You have no idea what will happen next time so why bother with tests that don't prove anything or allow you to predict what will happen.

If I was living off the woods and had no replacement bands available, I would shoot that sucker till it broke and not think twice about it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

"If I was living off the woods and had no replacement bands available, I would shoot that sucker till it broke and not think twice about it."

True that. But, I am still interested in the test ad the results.


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

flipgun said:


> "If I was living off the woods and had no replacement bands available, I would shoot that sucker till it broke and not think twice about it."
> 
> True that. But, I am still interested in the test ad the results.


I'll stand by my post but I understand your interest. I was amazed at how many shots JR got from that defective band.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

TBG still going strong. I did not shoot today but will continue when the sun comes up and keep shooting until the band breaks. I'm not sure the black SS band will hold much longer since it has holes in both bands and they are much larger in size. But as mentioned, it that was all one had in the woods just keep shooting. How did I end up with two sets of bands that developed the same problem? This is a new one for me.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Not feeling well today. But after an hour and a half nap feeling much better. Just came in from shooting another 50 rounds with that damaged TBG band set. The slit increased in width to run cross wise of the band about 3/4 wide on the 1 1/4 band. After 50 rounds I decided to continue shooting, but not for long. Within a couple of shots the band snapped as I drew back prior to my release. The band simply snapped with no ill effects. Looks like I got about 250+ shots out of that band before it snapped. Be9ing 1 1/4" TBG had something to do with it. I am sure a 3/4 band would not hold up that long.

Now I know that if I chose to keep shooting with a holy band set it isn't a big deal and that accuracy is not affected. The shot before the band broke was a hit. Sure it is probably best to cease and desist when a hole first appears but it shouldn't be considered so important that it brings your shooting session to a halt.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

OUCH .... Had a relatively new 1" TBG snap on me this morning....shooting my Ranger Tac when the third shot the band snapped about 2" from the fork. No hole, no slit, no nick, no nothing. Fewer rounds shot through this band set than the band with the hole in it. No warning, just popped on the draw and smacked me in the mouth. Nice thing is the PP no tie band attachment system that made for a quick and easy band change.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Did you check for maybe a sharp edge on one of the clips. ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Did you check for maybe a sharp edge on one of the clips. ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes I did. No sharp edges found. The bands go through the fork and don't pass by the clips which are screwed in on the opposite side. The bands had been on that slingshot since September. Could just be getting old.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> Cjw said:
> 
> 
> > Did you check for maybe a sharp edge on one of the clips. ?
> ...


Theraband gold that has been exposed for that length of time will definitely deteriorate . A storage tip is to put the banded slingshot in a tin Christmas cookie container . Dark and air tight .


----------

